# Ain't this some shit...



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Monkey see, monkey do:


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Of course. I said this would happen days ago. What do all the Lyft lovers have to say now? FIST BUMPS!

...oh, and UBER ON!

the #travesty continues


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Monkey see, monkey do:
> View attachment 3949


When did you receive this?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Monkey see, monkey do:
> View attachment 3949


Yep! Not surprised!! Lyft just as bad as Fuber. Only difference tip app.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

3:48 CST today.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Yep! Not surprised!! Lyft just as bad as Fuber. Only difference tip app.


Sadly, in DFW Uber is now the more attractive option as long as the guarantees last.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> 3:48 CST today.


So how much are Lyft rates now in DFW?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Sadly, in DFW Uber is now the more attractive option as long as the guarantees last.


My option for myself is do neither. But here ya! Fuber not so hot paying guarantees correctly.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

1.10. After the 20% hit 88 cents. No guarantees, though.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> 1.10. After the 20% hit 88 cents. No guarantees, though.


That's just crap.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Txchick said:


> My option for myself is do neither. But here ya! Fuber not so hot paying guarantees correctly.


Lyft must not have realized they just pushed what drivers they had over to Uber.


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't have this email. Yet


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

It was in my junk email. Cause that's exactly what it is. Crap. But at least they were decent enough to let us know ahead of time. Unlike Uber where you found out when you tried to turn on the app. 


Keithsm2 said:


> I don't have this email. Yet


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Of course. I said this would happen days ago. What do all the Lyft lovers have to say now? FIST BUMPS!
> 
> ...oh, and UBER ON!
> 
> the #travesty continues


It was inevitable. But at least I had a decent week and 1/2 while it lasted.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

All is well. Now, I can live my life in Peace. Thanks. Lyft & Fuber.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

NoPings said:


> All is well. Now, I can live my life in Peace. Thanks. Lyft & Fuber.


What do you mean?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> What do you mean?


I think he's retiring from driving.


----------



## renyeo (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry for the off-topic but if Fuber is "F**k Uber" then what's the nick for Lyft?

Lyftbehind?

Haha!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

That $500 bonus is looking pretty good now, ain't it?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Too bad I don't qualify. Already an Uberror drone.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

How to get drivers not on this forum to join the strike
Thread Tools
Unwatch Thread

fork2323
fork2323 Member

On Friday from 6 to 9 p.m. Turn off your driver app turn on your rider passenger app and order an uberX car, as soon as the driver accepts send him this text "uber drivers are on strike right now from 6 to 9 o'clock please turn off your driver app, please in turn copy this text and turn on your rider app and order an uberx car and send the driver this text and then cancel the ride. no matter how high the surge goes do not log back on until after 9pm. Together we can break the uber strangel hold. please join and support your other drivers. thanks" if just 100 drivers in any city did this, and spread the word and order rides and cancel, any driver stiIl on line would get the text 3-4 Times by other drivers and would be compelled to comply


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> What do you mean?


I could do whatever I was doing with my life. **** FuberLyft.


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> How to get drivers not on this forum to join the strike
> Thread Tools
> Unwatch Thread
> 
> ...



https://www.google.com/search?q=prisoner's+dilemma


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

If the map ain't red or pink, I'm not driving.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> If the map ain't red or pink, I'm not driving.


Well I 've seen uber map in DFW lately surging often. However, the surge does not last long. So even trying to drive in hot pink or dark red won't guarantee a surge ride.. both uber and Lyft are making entitled pax even worse...


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> It was in my junk email. Cause that's exactly what it is. Crap. But at least they were decent enough to let us know ahead of time. Unlike Uber where you found out when you tried to turn on the app.


Ha ha!!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

renyeo said:


> Sorry for the off-topic but if Fuber is "F**k Uber" then what's the nick for Lyft?
> 
> Lyftbehind?
> 
> Haha!


I nominate that!! Good job !


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Well I 've seen uber map in DFW lately surging often. However, the surge does not last long. So even trying to drive in hot pink or dark red won't guarantee a surge ride.. both uber and Lyft are making entitled pax even worse...


It never surged in Carrollton/Lewisville but since the guarantees everyone is in busier parts of town. Granted surge pricing is just the old precut prices.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Well I 've seen uber map in DFW lately surging often. However, the surge does not last long. So even trying to drive in hot pink or dark red won't guarantee a surge ride.. both uber and Lyft are making entitled pax even worse...


Also, chasing a surge ain't worth it, especially the artificial ones. Now that there's no more playoff sports going on, the likelihood of a 3X plus surge are slim. I have noticed FW is always 2 plus. Maybe I should study Google maps. Hmmm.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Also, chasing a surge ain't worth it, especially the artificial ones. Now that there's no more playoff sports going on, the likelihood of a 3X plus surge are slim. I have noticed FW is always 2 plus. Maybe I should study Google maps. Hmmm.


Dude, recently, I've seen a LOT of surges at Carrollton/Addison. Of course they don't last long, but that tells there are many drivers like us who are not driving at all.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Txchick said:


> That's just crap.


talk about crap, Nashville is at $0.73 and I think I saw some place in KY at $0.65, then you got dees punk ass *****es in Orlando swallowing elephant loads and halalouya's on 75 skrents, pissing match is set up, is 55 skrents com in?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> talk about crap, Nashville is at $0.73 and I think I saw some place in KY at $0.65, then you got dees punk ass *****es in Orlando swallowing elephant loads and halalouya's on 75 skrents, pissing match is set up, is 55 skrents com in?


Both companies on a race to the bottom.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

ohh great, they are extending the power driver bonus through February. Considering it is almost impossible to achieve, it doesn't change anything.


----------

